# Patel arrested



## QC (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/wo...security-sources/story-e6frf7lf-1226030459938

TOP Indonesian terror suspect Umar Patek, wanted over the 2002 Bali bombings, has been arrested in Pakistan, according to intelligence sources.

Patek is one of the main suspects in the 2002 Bali bombings that left 202 people dead, including 88 Australians after attacks on the Sari Club and Paddy's Bar in Kuta.

Two officials speaking on condition that they not be named said Patek was taken into custody in Pakistan on March 2.

One of the sources is an Indonesian security official and the other is a Philippine intelligence official who cited information from US counterparts.

Patek is wanted in Indonesia, the Philippines, United States and Australia with a $US1 million bounty on his head.
I hope this Taqfiri cunt has has a nice time bobbing for apples 

He is one of Indonesia's most wanted men and was a close associate of the deceased terrorist Dulmatin, the man who allegedly made the bombs for the Bali attacks.



Patek is also suspected of having at one time been the field commander at a Jemaah Islamiah training camp in Mindanao in the Philippines where the masterminds of the 2002 Bali bombings, including Noordin Top, were trained.

Mohammed Sidique Khan, the leader of the 2005 London suicide bombings that killed 56 people, is also believed to have visited the training camp in Mindanao.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 29, 2011)

Great, let's apply his own law here, he's guilty, behead him at sunrise.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 29, 2011)

That's good news.


----------

